# Cyberworx vs InfogateSoftware



## boogex (Aug 25, 2006)

*I was wondering,being that Cyberworx never answers their phone and do not reply back to emails and InfoGate is selling an altered version of designashirt.com`s "Patent Pending" software,are there any other makers of this type of software.*
*Any answers would be great.*


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

curious, are you looking for a simple tool to design custom t-shirts online with text/fonts that would email you and the shirt maker an image of the shirt to be reproduced ?

... along with the specifications like font size, print type, design layout, shirt size and color etc. ?

also, why are you planning to use such design software tools ? is it for your site to re-sell stuff or for your own use ? 

sorry for all the questions, im working on a little project and your thoughs would help me.


as for the Cyberworkx problem you are having, du-no. There has to be a reasonable explanation for it.... i would think. Maybe they are experiencing a power outtage, emergency or something.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Did you leave a message with Cyberworx?

I haven't heard good things about infogate from these forums and elsewhere.


----------



## boogex (Aug 25, 2006)

Rodney,I have heard that alot myself,people do say good things about InfoGate,but I have yet to see any website using the software.Do you know any?I did some research and InfoGate Software T-Shirt Designer is a replica of a patent pending software by DesignaShirt.com
Now its legal to buy the replica software being its in India,but It is illegal to set up shop online using the software in the UnitedStates where the Patent has been filed.
Cyberworx on the other hand,must have electrical problems...lol.Its been a month maybe more,countless emails and still nothing.
So I dont know.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Did you leave a phone message with Cyberworx?

I won't go into too much with infogate.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

im use-to-it, ignore again.  

had a look at designashirt- and it looks good to me, why not go with them ???. I think cyberworx is more for business cards, printing paper etc...

Now if your asking for a Custom design software for your specific needs, a good programer can do it in flash, php java etc... Its really not that complicated from what I know. You would need to pay the programmer etc.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> im use-to-it, ignore again.


Your other questions were probably better suited to a PM directly to the original poster


----------



## Designashirt (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi All, 

I am John the owner of DesignAShirt and just found your thread. I would be happy to discuss with any and all the legal issues that I am having w/ Infogate and their stealing and reselling of software that was created by my own web guys. 

It is unbelievable to me how they have even stolen our photos and our clipart. I promise you we will not rest until they are punished.

I saw someone ask why you never see the software out there being used. The simple answer is if we find it, we use to send a cease and desist letter, but now we automatically sue for damages and copyright infringement. So far we have not lost a case yet, and have succeeded in shutting down numerous sites who have based their program on our software. We are shutting down another site this coming week, and have a lawsuit being served on a company in Texas in the next week or so.

Please feel free to call if you really are considering purchasing the software from Infogate, and I will do my best to explain what a bad move that would be.

One final thought, I have spent hundreds of thousands of dollars trying to perfect this software, and truthfully it still isn't exactly where I want it, but be very careful before you go down the road of creating something like this on your own without some major resources. 



John


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi John,

Sorry to hear the problems with your DesignAShirt application. It shows the gut feelings of some previously mentioned in other thread on this forum were correct.

Hope you get the matter solved.


----------



## boogex (Aug 25, 2006)

I have no plans on buying the software from InfoGate,though it was tempting at first,but from doing research on it I seen that indeed it would be a bad move.
What first threw a "Red Flag" was when talking to InfoGate`s rep. Kumar,he was very short and selective with his answers to my questions and insisted I BUY BUY BUY NOW!Even offered one hell of a discount. 
So no worries,I wont be on your list of people to sue.
Good Luck!


----------



## boogex (Aug 25, 2006)

Oh John,I wanted to ask what you meant by "Major Resources"?

Thanks


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

boogex said:


> Oh John,I wanted to ask what you meant by "Major Resources"?
> 
> Thanks


bogus, what I think John meant was that your better off going with peeps that know and can develop custom software from scratch and not duplicate others on the market. AKA Knock offs.


----------



## boogex (Aug 25, 2006)

Well from what I gather,correct me if I am wrong and I do say everything with respect. 
But from what I am told Designashirt uses "Microsoft SQL Server" and InfoGate uses "Mysql".So the two(SoftWare) are different.
Now they both look the same I grant you that,but a copyright only protects content and not the software.
Being that the software claimed by DesignAShirt is just that a Patent "Pending" allows anyone to use InfoGates T-Shirt software untill a true "Patent" on the software is granted to DesignAShirt and/or John.
What is patent pending?
"This term serves as a warning to others that a patent on the invention may be issued shortly. However, until the patent actually issues, another party can make, use, and sell the invention. Once the patent issues, the actual patent number replaces the patent pending marking."
 So from what I gather,the software is free to use until a true "Patent" is granted to DesignAShirt.
Once a Patent is issued only then can DesignAShirt sue for damages and all who are using and/or selling the software can be sued.
I need thoughts of what all I just said,again correct me if Im wrong.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

boogex said:


> I need thoughts of what all I just said,again correct me if Im wrong.


Presumably the courts think you're wrong, or DesignAShirt wouldn't have had successful rulings and settlements in their favour. The opinion of the court is certainly a lot more relevant than anything we (including DesignAShirt) could say on the matter.



boogex said:


> This is a FORUM,NOT A COURT ROOM!


Precisely


----------



## boogex (Aug 25, 2006)

Which courts?I have searched court records online to see pending and past history of lawsuits filed by DesignAShirt etc., and have yet to find one.
Can you provide a link to this information?
The software is "Patent Pending",how did they take it to court?
Im not trying to create a fight here by all means...lol...Im just trying to understand here.Seems noone can provide "Solid" answers,just "here say".
Again I say that with respect. 
Please give me links to information on Lawsuits filed and/or Won by DesignAShirt.
Thanks


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

boogex said:


> Which courts?I have searched court records online to see pending and past history of lawsuits filed by DesignAShirt etc., and have yet to find one.


Fair enough; I'm just taking them at their word. I haven't looked into it as thoroughly as that (and won't be).

I agree with Lucy that it would make more sense to contact the company directly. Unless there is evidence the company is doing something wrong (which potential customers would wish to know about) it's probably not appropriate or productive to discuss it in this format.

There's no reason you shouldn't pursue it further if you're so inclined, but might as well take it up with the company directly.


----------



## Designashirt (Sep 2, 2006)

Wow, all these posts, now I know why I don't have time to go on and post very often on sites like this one. 

I must say I am impressed w/ all of the discussion. Well thought out, and very intelligent questions. 

I have a couple of answers for you based on the questions I have seen asked:

First of all, you will probably never see "DesignAShirt" listed as the plantiff in a lawsuit. The software is owned by an LLC called Havana Club, who is the one who files the suits.

As for major resources, I built the first version for $100K, but have spent lots lots more getting it to where it is now.

As for the copyright, etc, when the photos that are being used on the site are of your own kid, I would say that this would constitute a clear copyright violation. All of the photos and about 90% of the clipart is directly from my office, and was either purchased by us, created by us, or in the case of the photos, my buddies or my kids are the models, and I assure you we didn't give Kumar at Infogate permission to use them.


----------



## boogex (Aug 25, 2006)

Well John I do know that DesignAShirt is "Havana Club".As for me I try not to be too detailed about information about other Business.Sorry if I put you in a position of defending yourself,I had know means of doing so.So again I am Sorry.

But due to your replies on the subject in hand,I must reply back and to be honest this subject(Forum) has become very interesting.

Maybe my knowledge of the law(Trademarks/Copyrights) are better suited some where else.Which I can argue the fact with you about your copyrights,but I will not.Being that Havana Club has no registered copyrights with loc.gov means that all "Havana" has is an electronic "CopyRight" of the website,for example ,ala Godaddy "C-Site".

I also think by this Thread and/or Forum being "Cached" by search engines has put you in a position of being apart of the forum and defending your company and/or website,software what have you, other wise you would not be here.Which any smart business man would be apart of a subject or forum that could lure others into competing against you with all the information dicussed here.If I was you I would ask for the Admin of this site to delete this forum before it becomes "Cached" under the search term of your web address.

As for me,Im done with this subject out of respect to you and your business.
Good Luck.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I don't think the information discussed thus far is particularly sensitive; it was more the danger that it could easily become so that some of us were concerned about.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Solmu said:


> I don't think the information discussed thus far is particularly sensitive; it was more the danger that it could easily become so that some of us were concerned about.


yep. Thats it Solmu.

...and Al, we do appreciate your views.


----------



## Designashirt (Sep 2, 2006)

DesignAShirt settled another case this past week w/ a website that infringed on our software.

Rodney requested that I not mention the name of the company that we settled with on Friday, so out of respect I will not. What I can tell you is that they had bought software from a company in India that was knocking off DesignAShirt's software and we pursued it aggressively. Their site is soon to be shut down, and they are turning over their domain name to us too.

I am pleased to say that I have had some very interesting discussions with several of you via the private chat. This whole posting thing is pretty new to me, but I am quite suprised with the intelligent discussions I have had w/ all I have encountered.

I look forward to more conversation/interaction with any and all, and think it could be fun if anyone wants to meet while in Long Beach if any of you attend the ISS Show.


----------



## MichaelJH (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi there,

I sent an email to Cyberworx, no reply. When I called a few minutes ago, the message was this number is no longer in service. Does'nt exactly inspire confidence. I s there any other software companies that do the online design besides these 3?

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

expertlogo.com does. I think there are a couple of others that can be found in a forum search.


----------

